# Jim Lives On (Solomon) Movie



## Horus (Feb 18, 2011)

Alright people i know most of you may not know him, but he was one of us explorers, i lost my brother last august in a tradgic accident while he was exploreing, i made a tribute movie to dedicate his life, thought id post it on here for all to see..

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MArrF8WXG_8[/nomedia]

Hope you enjoyed 

RiP brother


----------



## muppet1992 (Feb 18, 2011)

that was a really good edit, i'm sure he would have been happy with that. sorry for your loss. j


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 18, 2011)

Very sorry that you lost your brother, Horus. Such a good video and a great memorial.
My sis died in 2009 and I put up a memorial for her on my website...not a vid but photos of a visit to the Eden Project when she visited over from Oz...and I found it a very cathartic thing to do. It helped a lot, and I hope that you found the same.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## nelly (Feb 18, 2011)

That was a really moving sequence, a definite celebration of your brother.

He certainly packed a lot into his life, you must be very proud of him


----------



## gingrove (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantastic tribute- he was lucky to have a brother like you.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2011)

You brother was lucky to have you to do this as a memorial to him. I've seen some of his reports, and enjoyed reading his exploits and explores. 

RIP Solomon.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 20, 2011)

What an outstanding tribute. You have portrayed him well... although I have never been fortunate to meet either of you I can see your brother saw beauty, excitement and adventure in everything.
I am so sorry that you have lost your brother but it certainly sounds like he will live on in the hearts and memories of a lot of people for a long time to come


----------



## Horus (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your commenst its me that is lucky to have lived and shared with a brother like Jim


----------

